# Porter recipe..?



## Xander (23/4/14)

Just wondering if anyone has a porter recipe of some sort?

Ideally I'd like a Choc porter (to help keep the mrs happy), or maybe espresso.

I'm probably leaving it a bit late for a winter beer, but maybe by July / August it could be right for drinking.


Any comments / links will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sp0rk (23/4/14)

My choc porter came out excellent and a few people have told me they've since brewed it and loved it as well

Stupidly just realised this is in kits & extract...
I guess replace the MO with LME

*Sp0rk's Choc Porter (Robust Porter)*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 34.0 (EBC): 67.0
Bitterness (IBU): 31.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

80.54% Maris Otter Malt
10.5% Munich I
5.4% Chocolate
3.55% Black Roasted Barley

2 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (5.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale

Notes: 100 grams of Cacao nibs 10 minutes before the end of boil

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## tallie (28/4/14)

This is the recipe I use for my Old Gold Dark Chocolate Porter:

OG: 1.062
FG: 1.016
ABV: 6.1%
30 IBU (Tinseth)

Mash: 68°C for 60 min
Mash efficiency: 80%
Boil: 90 min
Post boil volume: 26.5L (hot)

Ingredients:
4.5kg TF Floor Malted Maris Otter
1kg Wey. Munich I
0.5kg TF Med Crystal
0.25kg TF Pale Choc Malt *
0.15kg TF Roast Barley *
0.1kg Wey. Carafa II *
1tsp Calcium Chloride
250g Cadbury Bourneville Cocoa **
41g EKG Pellets (5.6% AA) 23 IBU 60min
19g US Cascade Pellets (6.2% AA) 7.2 IBU 20 min
10g US Cascade Pellets (6.2% AA) 0 IBU 0 min

Fermentation:
WY1028 London Ale Yeast
Primary: 8 days at 18°C
Conditioning: 4-8 weeks

Notes:
* Dark grains are added at the end of the mash, before sparge
** Cocoa is added to the no-chill cube, with virtually all of it transferred to fermenter. Final beer is unfiltered.

The recipe is based on Fourstar's Real Chocolate Porter, and has a great bitter/sweet character that you get from good dark chocolate.


----------



## yum beer (28/4/14)

This is smooth and delicious.

Double Choc Vanilla Porter (Brown Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 25.1 (EBC): 49.4
Bitterness (IBU): 26.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

46.83% Maris Otter Malt
28.45% Golden Promise Malt
15.32% Brown Malt
4.38% Carapils (Dextrine)
4.38% Chocolate, Pale
0.44% Carafa III malt
0.22% Black Roasted Barley

1.2 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

10.9 g/L Chocolate. Whittakers Dark Ghana 72% @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

8.4 g/L LDM @ 0 Minutes (Bottling)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
1 vanilla bean split into boil
1 vanilla bean split into fermenter(boiled for 1 min to sterilise)

Fermented at 20°C with WLP013 - London Ale
Notes:
Carafa and Roast added to mash 50 minutes in.


----------



## Grainer (28/4/14)

Or try a breakfast stout..just made one and it is great


----------



## geneabovill (28/4/14)

*Vanilla Coffee Porter - For Winter*

OG Target: 1.050
FG Target: 1.010
Estimated ABV: 5.13%
Bitterness Target: 24 IBU
Boil Time: 60
Colour Target: 97 SRM

*Malt*
Maris Otter 4.500 69.2%
Light/Pale Crystal Malt 0.750 10.1%
Wheat Malt 0.550 8.6%
Pale Chocolate Malt 0.450 5.9%
Rolled/Flaked Barley 0.370 5%
Black (Patent) Malt 0.090 1.2%

Approx Total Grain Weight 6.71

*Hops *
Cluster USA (T90) 32gm - 60min
Willamette USA (T90) 15gm - 60min

*Yeast*
1028 London Ale 2

*Adjuncts*
Tincture of vanilla - soak 2 vanilla beans in 60ml of vodka for a week, add to primary.
Coffee - 270ml of espresso extracted on my coffee machine, add at flameout.


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/4/14)

Kit/Extract brewer asks for a Choc Porter recipe. Response is 4 all grain recipes.

If you're comfortable with using spec grains go with something along the lines of this:

Coopers dark ale
1kg dried malt extract
250g Crystal 120EBC
250g Chocolate malt
25g EKG @ 10 mins
S-04


----------



## menoetes (28/4/14)

Here's Mine;

*Dodgy Codger Old Porter*

1 Cooper Dark Ale Kit
1.5kg Coopers Liquid Wheat Malt
200g Chocolate Malt
200g Crystal 60
15g Cascade @ 10
15g Willemette @ 10
15g Cascade @ 0
15g Willemette @ 0
S-04 Yeast

You can even dry hop some cascade if you have some to spare. Gives it a lovely nose, I've got lotsa positive feedback on this one. Though it might be a bit closer to a dark ale then then a porter though...

Not to hijack the thread but does anyone have a kit or extract porter recipe without that coffee hit at the end? I'm not a big coffee drinker and my dark ales + porters all seem to have that distinct coffee note in it somewhere. I still enjoy drinking them but would like a recipe for one without that expresso taste that sits on the tongue afterwards. Any help is appreciated...


----------



## manticle (29/4/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Kit/Extract brewer asks for a Choc Porter recipe. Response is 4 all grain recipes.


Yep.

Nothing wrong with offering an AG recipe and some tips on converting it but make an effort and help the OP out.

I'll try and be less of a hypocrite tomorrow and offer yet another AG recipe but with some ways of turning it into a kit or extract recipe

@Xander - can you give us an idea of whether you want to add stuff to a kit, to an extract or an extract with spec grains?


----------



## yum beer (29/4/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Kit/Extract brewer asks for a Choc Porter recipe. Response is 4 all grain recipes.


Shit, missed that.
Never done a Kit dark recipe, can't offer any further help.


----------



## tallie (29/4/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Kit/Extract brewer asks for a Choc Porter recipe. Response is 4 all grain recipes.


Sorry, I completely missed the sub-forum.

Cascade used to do a Chocolate Mahogany Porter kit back in my K&B days, which was a favourite of mine back then. Not sure if it's still available. If you want a dark chocolate character, I'd still consider adding cocoa, maybe starting at 100g to see how you like it.


----------



## geneabovill (29/4/14)

Ditto ^ the subforum isn't immediately obvious on an iPhone. 

OP - you can sub base malts for pale goop and steep spec grain, or use a tin Muntons Dark goop for the lot. It'll be slightly different for both, but should make decent beer if your processes are good.


----------



## bingggo (29/4/14)

I'm going to give this one a go - it's the SteveL Porter Recipe from the Cooper's forum, with spice  Apparently the SteveL recipe is well-regarded - and you could skip the spice if you want to be a purist 

The suggestion is to discover the speciality grain flavours without hops getting in the way. But I might crack and dryhop with fuggles!

[SIZE=medium]1 EB tin[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]300g chocolate grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]250 medium crystal grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]100g roasted barley[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]200g dark brown sugar[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1kg LDM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]21g coopers yeast[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 star anise[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 vanilla pod[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2 cinnamon sticks[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2 tbsp coriander seeds[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]made to 21 litres[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]---[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Simmer spices and brown sugar for 15m in 2L. Then steep for 30m and strain into FV.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Steep the grains in 2L for 30 minutes at 70. Remove the grains then boil the wort for 15 minutes with 500g DME + 3L boil. Add to FV.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Add EB Kit and 500g DME. Top up to 21L. Stir vigorously.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pitch yeast at 21 and ferment.[/SIZE]


----------



## Xander (29/4/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Kit/Extract brewer asks for a Choc Porter recipe. Response is 4 all grain recipes.
> 
> If you're comfortable with using spec grains go with something along the lines of this:
> 
> ...


Thanks Midnight Brew!

Can you give me more info please?

Batch size
Time and temp for steeping 
Light / dark DME

Boil time?

Estimated alcohol?

Fermentation time 
Ideal fermentation temp?

Secondary ferment?

Has this got a strong chocolate flavour or should I add some more to it?

Sorry for all the questions... I've only done one brew!

Thanks again! Looking forward to giving this a crack!


----------



## Midnight Brew (29/4/14)

I'm a little rusty in the old kit method but from memory something like this. The OG will be somewhere in the ballpark of 1050 from memory.

Batch size 23L
Steep the grains @ 70C in 2L water for about 30 minutes then strain into pot and bring to a boil.
Slowly add in the light dried malt extract stirring as you go. (You might need more water for this step)
Boil for at least 15 minutes and add in hops when there's 10 minutes to go.
Pour into fermenter along with your can of coopers dark ale.
Top up to 23L with cold water.
Measure OG and temperature.
Rehydrate yeast following manufacturers instructions and pitch yeast.
Ferment 18-20C
Leave in primary for 10-14 days and then package. (Dont bother with secondary unless you have a specific reason for it. You are more likely to do more harm then good and increase the risk of oxidation and infection.)


----------



## Blind Dog (30/4/14)

The AG version of the Taddy Porter in Brewing Classic Styles in a great beer. And I would agree with the authors that brown malt (mashed or steeped) makes all the difference. I've brewed 3 of 4 others beers based on the book and they've all been good. Even if the other 70+ recipes I haven't brewed are poor (and feedback on US forums suggests otherwise) the US$10 it costs for the Kindle version in Amazon is money well spent. Each recipe is devised for extract brewers with an AG version and has a good if brief discussion on each style., so is useful to everyone unless all you want to Do is open a tin or two.


----------



## menoetes (30/4/14)

You can always consider adding a 200g - 300g of brown sugar and/or honey to your recipe too if you like. It ups the alcohol a bit and adds rich sweet tones to your porter. I've done one with 200g or each and it went down a treat. Just add it in the last 5 minutes of your hop boil.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/4/14)

Hi Xandir,
here are some tips/opinions regarding dark ales / porters / steeping grains from my kits&bits days:

dark beers:
- avoid dark dry malt extract. It doesn't taste good. Much better using pale extract and steeping some dark grains to get the colour & flavour, it will taste much more authentic.
- the coopers dark ale tin is a good base, but to get that nice roasty chocolatey flavour, you really need to steep some grains.
- brown malt is delicious in a robust porter.

- ianh's kit & extract spreadsheet is your friend: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/29655-kit-and-extract-beer-spreadsheet/

to steep grains:
- crack the grains or blitz them up in a coffee grinder.
- you will want a minimum of 3:1 ratio of water to grain. A larger ratio won't hurt at all. You can also use more (hot) water to rinse the grains
- hot steeping - you want the water to be between 60-78 deg. I used to use 2 litres of boiling water mixed with 1 litre of cold tap water (a tip from Manticle I think). Wrap the pot in some towels for 20-30 mins.
- cold steeping - leave the grain in a covered pot with cold tap water over night.
- strain the liquid and boil it for a minimum of 10 minutes to kill off any bugs (I used to use this boil for my late hop additions)


----------



## Nullnvoid (8/7/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Kit/Extract brewer asks for a Choc Porter recipe. Response is 4 all grain recipes.
> 
> If you're comfortable with using spec grains go with something along the lines of this:
> 
> ...


Hi all,

SHMBO wants me to do a chocolate porter next. Done 7 brews so far so not the most experienced person. I came across this recipe and it seems to be at my current skill level. Is it any good? Obviously that's all open to interpretation but anyway. Or is there a better recipe with the same sort if skill level?

Also in this recipe, what is the dme? Wheat, dark, etc?
And looking at grain and grape they have different types of crystal malt too, what is the right.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RobboMC (9/7/14)

Since the demise of the Morgans chocolate specialty LME the best way now to get some chocolate flavour is to steep some chocolate grain. So since steeping is essential you may as well add some light crystal grain as well.

This is my standard Porter recipe that I created to celebrate the arrival of our little girl.

1.7 kg Muntons Nut Brown Ale
1.0 kg Morgans Caramalt LME
1.5 kg Coopers Dark LME

0.3 kg Crystal grain ( Light, medium, Dark whatever crystal you like ) steeped at 65 deg C for 30 min

25 g Fuggles Hop Pellets ( 15g boiled 20 min, 15 g boiled 10 min) 
50 g Goldings Hop pellets ( 15 g boiled 20 min, 15 g boiled 10 min, 20 g steeped in hot wort or at flame out )	

So just add 0.25 kg of Chocolate grain to the crystal in the steeping step and you have you Choc Porter.
I usually add more than just the crystal grain, I go crazy with all sorts of different specialty grains to give it a unique character each time.

The Muntons kit yeast is pretty good, use that as a first step or go for Safale if you wish.


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/7/14)

Thanks! Looks good. Trying to play around with ianh's spreadsheet to see what I can come up with. Might throw your recipe in there and see!


----------



## RobboMC (15/7/14)

Since the demise of the Morgans chocolate specialty LME the best way now to get some chocolate flavour is to steep some chocolate grain. So since steeping is essential you may as well add some light crystal grain as well. This is my standard Porter recipe that I created to celebrate the arrival of our little girl.

1.7 kg Muntons Nut Brown Ale
1.0 kg Morgans Caramalt LME
1.5 kg Coopers Dark LME
0.3 kg Crystal grain ( Light, medium, Dark whatever crystal you like ) steeped at 65 deg C for 30 min
25 g Fuggles Hop Pellets ( 15g boiled 20 min, 15 g boiled 10 min)
50 g Goldings Hop pellets ( 15 g boiled 20 min, 15 g boiled 10 min, 20 g steeped in hot wort or at flame out )

So just add 0.25 kg of Chocolate grain to the crystal in the steeping step and you have you Choc Porter.

I usually add more than just the crystal grain, I go crazy with all sorts of different specialty grains to give it a unique character each time.
The Muntons kit yeast is pretty good, use that as a first step or go for Safale if you wish. 

Reposted with some line breaks, they got lost the 1st time. Cheers!


----------



## Charlie Miso (18/7/14)

This thread is relevant to my interests.

So many hop options. Very confusing. Oh well, may as well try them all


----------



## Spiesy (18/7/14)

Charlie Miso said:


> So many hop options. Very confusing. Oh well, may as well try them all


They're really not _that_ important in a porter. It's more a malt-driven beer.

Wether you chose to use Fuggles or EKG etc, probably won't make a massive impact on the beer.
Unless you're setting out to make an American Porter, which would have a lot more hop character displayed.


----------



## Charlie Miso (18/7/14)

Seeing a lot of Cascade out there as an option. But I guess that's a more American style


----------



## Spiesy (18/7/14)

Yes indeed.


----------



## Charlie Miso (22/7/14)

Northern Brewer and EK Goldings in the end.

Fingers crossed


----------



## RobboMC (25/7/14)

Charlie Miso said:


> Seeing a lot of Cascade out there as an option. But I guess that's a more American style


Coopers have discovered Cascade in their recent Old Brown Dog recipe pack. I've just bottled it and the leftovers tasted great, even at this early stage.

Cascade in a black beer is really nice.

Maybe Coopers read this thread with their latest recipe pack offering:

http://store.coopers.com.au/recipes/index/view/id/67/

Could do with a packet of hops though.


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/7/14)

I have grabbed all my ingredients of various suppliers and hopefully tonight I will throw down the following:

1.7kg Coopers Dark Ale
1kg Light Dry Malt
1kg Dark Dry Malt
200g Chocolate Malt 1200
250g Medium Crystal 120

25g EKG @15min.

The spreadsheet comes up pretty good as a Robust Porter Style.

Pretty excited about this one. 

Hopefully I can get the kids into bed quick smart as it will be my only opportunity this weekend!


----------



## Spiesy (25/7/14)

Tasted my recent Porter coming out of the fermenter last weekend whilst kegging and bottling... sooooooo good.

My problem now, is trying to finish my IPA or APA in order to make some room for it to hit my taps.

Life is hard.


----------

